# Did I lose my RT card?



## cels (Apr 27, 2016)

I submitted my application for RP yesterday at the INM. On checking my documents back at home, I couldn't find my RT card. Do they take it or did I lose it?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I suspect that yu gave it to INM as part of the application process. You should now have a letter with a “NUT“, a Numero Unico del Tramite, which is your unique number of the transaction and includes a website for you to monitor the progress by using the password (contraseña) included in that letter.
As you monitor, you will note instructions to report to INM for various steps in the process.


----------



## cels (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes, I did get that letter. A friend thinks that I lost the card because she asked for an extension on her tourist visa and they took her original FMT, but gave her a letter as proof that she is allowed to stay in the country (in case anybody should ask for it). I didn't get any such letter, but I think that the NUT letter serves that purpose.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

I recently received my RP, and, based on my experience, the above advice is correct. They took my RT when the request for RP was submitted. As Murphy would have it, a need arose for me to return stateside before receiving the RP, and I had to apply for a letter of approval to leave and return. It is a quite formal letter, and must be stamped at the border on your exit and your reentry. The explanation given me was that improper handling of this transit letter can negatively affect the RP application, so I would not recommend using one unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Bodega said:


> I recently received my RP, and, based on my experience, the above advice is correct. They took my RT when the request for RP was submitted. As Murphy would have it, a need arose for me to return stateside before receiving the RP, and I had to apply for a letter of approval to leave and return. It is a quite formal letter, and must be stamped at the border on your exit and your reentry. The explanation given me was that improper handling of this transit letter can negatively affect the RP application, so I would not recommend using one unless absolutely necessary.


Are you in Mexico or Spain out of curiosity? Your post sounds like Mexico, but your profile says Spain:


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Are you in Mexico or Spain out of curiosity? Your post sounds like Mexico, but your profile says Spain:


In Mexico, I will remedy the profile. I didn't realize it still said Spain.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The NUT letter must be carried in lieu of your previous INM document. It proves that you are in the country legally and are “en tramite“. You can use it to travel within Mexico, but not to cross borders.


----------

